# My boy titan growing up pic heavy



## Vidgomd (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Vidgomd (Nov 30, 2010)

*4 month old*

I haven't really put any updates on Titan since I got him so figured I share I appreciate everything I learn on the site although I lurk in. The background more often the post anything  Right now he is a 4 months old Amstaff
His akc name is Bethany's Titan of chaos 
Here are his parents


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

You have a beautiful boy!


----------



## Vidgomd (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Super handsome!


----------



## Ohana (Sep 12, 2011)

LOVELY PUPPY! I'm considering an amstaff to show in UKC/AKC so I love to see a really nice baby


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Very nice boy you have, thanks for pic's


----------



## Vidgomd (Nov 30, 2010)

The Breeder wants me to show but I wouldn't know how to start .. Plus might require too much time... The wife's already getting jealous of him lol plus I have two little kids. I really wish I could though


----------



## Vidgomd (Nov 30, 2010)

*Btw*

He was 30.4 lbs on like Wednesday his birthday is June 14 how I'm not so worried about it but how is he weighing up what do you think his adult weight will be I know there is no perfect formula but just guesstimates


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

a good guess is to take 4 month weight and times by two so around 61 lbs. That can vary too as you may keep him a lot fatter as a pup then as an adult.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He reminds me so much if Ames' Mel!! He is sooooooo cute!


----------



## Vidgomd (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah I know I always look at Ames Mel and notice a resemblance


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

He is definitely a looker. I love his ears, they look great.


----------



## Vidgomd (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is a recent pic his birthday is in 3 days current weight 70lbs he's a gem with my kids and plays very politely with other dogs so far and follows me everywhere like a shadow


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He sure is handsome!
He really grew into that crop perfectly.


----------



## Vidgomd (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you. I was worried about the crop thinking it was too long but I guess the vet was right


----------



## Sgate (Jun 5, 2015)

Ha he is a handsome dog there!


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks good, sure a nice dog..


----------

